# Essex Pub Meet - July 3rd - UPDATED 29th JUNE



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Seeing as I have done nothing so far as the Essex TTOC rep I figured it's about time to get something happening before I just give up on the whole idea.....

Scavenger made a suggestion that The Dog and Gun, Boreham Rd., Little Writtle is a decent pub which we could meet at. Apparently it has a good sized car park, reasonable food and is in the country. Thought that anyone who's interested could just meet up there for lunch on either 26th June or 3rd July, whichever seems the most popular choice (just let me know). We could do a drive after that, although a route would need to be agreed. Optimax stations are limited so definitely fill up before the trip. There's one near me in Harlow near the M11 roundabout if you're coming in that way. Anyone fancy this? If so, drop me a line and we'll get it worked out.

M

UPDATED - 3rd July is the date for this little get together. Around 12.30pm at the pub. I'll do a map etc. nearer the time.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi Matthew,

Can't do 26th as we talked about due to it being Goodwood weekend.

3rd July is free though.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

May I come along please?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> May I come along please?


Sorry. Boys only.

Only kidding - Of course; The more the merrier. 3rd of July is the date, so I'll work on getting some more bodies together.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

3rd July is fine by me .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It looks ok to me.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ooooh - a rival to the Kneesworth meet 

Not too far for me, so I'll try to pop along!

Clive


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

All are welcome AFAIAC. Isn't going to be up to the size of the Kneesworth meet (considering that's now above 30 cars....!)but it should be fun. Actually I would really like to do Kneesworth but will be away :-(

If people enjoy it then it could be a regular thing; Just a small get together. I'm not experienced at this whole "car meet" thing so frankly it's going to be pretty loose. Incorportating a route at some point would be great, but one step at a time......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Come on Essex peeps, make us proud and come along to this Essex Meet 8)  :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Come on Essex peeps, make us proud and come along to this Essex Meet 8)  :wink:


Yeah - We want to see those Burberry caps on and lilly white Nike trainers!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Essex peeps, make us proud and come along to this Essex Meet 8)  :wink:
> ...


Curly perms and white slingbacks... and that's just the blokes!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


You forgot shell suits too!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.S. Will you be making a personal appearance Jampott?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down as a possible please

Norman


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

MATTHEW :-

Is this Little Writtle or Little Waltham?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> MATTHEW :-
> 
> Is this Little Writtle or Little Waltham?


Abi, (as I guess you might know?) there is a "Dog and Gun" on Boreham Road in the middle of a triangle between Little Waltham, Great Leighs and Gamble's Green, so I suspect it might be Little Waltham. 

Clive


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Great! It was actually hubby who pointed this out to me when he read this thread hence why I queried it .


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> MATTHEW :-
> 
> Is this Little Writtle or Little Waltham?


Abi - It's 8.42 - Please don't yell my name so loud; I'm still sleepy 

The full address of the pub is........

The Dog & Gun
Boreham Road, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, CM3 3NF
Tel: 01245 361008

Scavenger recommended it; Sounds a good place for a lunchtime get together. I'm going to pop in there tomorrow as haven't had much of a chance to drive the TT this week and lunch out would be nice anyway.

I will confirm all the details with anyone who's considering going nearer the time.

Must go - Wax Wizard is due some time soon.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> P.S. Will you be making a personal appearance Jampott?


Maybe.... but I'll have to decide whether to come in the Porker, the Lambo or whether to get Jeeves to drive me over in the Maybach...

Choices choices


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Scavenger recommended it; Sounds a good place for a lunchtime get together


Cheers Matthew, early apportion of blame if its pants. :wink:

I may pop along there Monday lunchtime as I haven't been for a while, see if it's still any good.

If it's bobbins, the Horse and Groom on Writtle Road near Chelmsford does very good food, has a big car park - not such a good setting though.

Or there is The Hawk at Battlesbridge, thats got everything.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well as long as it does Caramel Apple Granny with custard I will be up for a pud  :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Oooh! She said "Pud".

Will report back when I get back tomorrow.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Stick me down as a possible


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And will Ronin be rounding up with you aswell Saul? .


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Of course :wink:


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Should be able to make this one Matthew.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Serious deriliction of duty yesterday - Didn't get to the pub. I could try and fabricate a good excuse but basically I had a hangover and didn't surface until late. Mrs. M didn't even make it out of bed until 3.30pm.......Apologies to all for such a poor showon my part.

I will scoot up there today and check it out - No time to grab any food, I suspect since it is bank holiday Sunday, but just want to make sure the venue is OK.

I'm sure it will turn out fine. As you can see, I have deliberately set up poor old Scav to take all the blame if it is crap, whereas if it's good I will pretend it was all my idea........ 

I think that given the expanding nature of the attendee list it's going to be important there's a big car park and plenty of space inside.

What are you lot like eh? I try and set up a pub meet for a few like minded TT'ers and it turns into a pub takeover......Excellent! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Matthew I am sitting here PMSL at your post :lol: . Don't suppose you were still hung over by any chance when you posted it  :wink: .


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Please can I go down as a poss  if girlies are still aloud lol . 

Cheers

Sam XX

( see you there Abi ) [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Excellent Spilmah          :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to come to this too, but only if it is in June. I can't make it in July.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I should be able to come to this too, but only if it is in June. I can't make it in July.


Nick, I thought July 3rd had been fixed as the date?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick the date is 3rd July 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I thought it was between two days, one the end of June and one in July.

OK then, I won't be able to make this then. 3rd July is my brother's wedding in Athens, so won't be around.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I thought it was between two days, one the end of June and one in July.
> 
> OK then, I won't be able to make this then. 3rd July is my brother's wedding in Athens, so won't be around.


Damn it! So you won't be bringing the kebab van for us to have a spot of lunch then?  :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I am embarassed to post this, but......... I haven't been to the pub to check it out. I got my car out to do so over the weekend (with other half looking forward to lunch out for a change) and promptly kerbed an alloy really badly right outside the house - It also took a chunk out of the side of the tyre, so it's not safe to drive the TT right now (pictures of the woeful situation are available if anyone doubts me....).

Due to the bank holiday I couldn't get the tyre ordered until Tuesday. Good news is that I am due to have it fitted tomorrow so I will go and check the boozer out. Meanwhile, stalwart that he is, Scavenger has checked it out and he seems happy with the place - Seems like it's just as he remembered with parking for about 20 cars. I trust Scav but the other half isn't going to let me off that lightly - Going out for a bite was what was promised and she is determined to hold me to my word. Bah.

Vlastan - Sorry you couldn't make it - Early on in the thread you'll see that we decided upon the July date. I'm sure the wedding will be bags of fun anyway.

Did I mention that it's fancy dress and that this month's theme is "fetish poultry"?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> Of course :wink:


P.I.C :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope you get it sorted.

As for this comment:



Matthew said:


> Meanwhile, stalwart that he is, Scavenger has checked it out and he seems happy with the place - Seems like it's just as he remembered with parking for about 20 cars.


It was bank holiday monday, the sun was shining, they sell beer and the girlie was driving. Would have been rude not to go [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope you get it sorted.
> 
> As for this comment:
> 
> ...


Can't argue with that mate. I spent the day cursing my lack of attention and looking glumly at my kerbed wheel.

If anyone wants maps/info on this I've put together a quick & dirty PDF file. Best to mail me if you want it, since it includes my 'phone numbers, so I don't really want to post it as a download on my site.

List so far:

Abi
Clive
Norm
Ronin
Sam
Saul
Scavenger
ScoTTy
StaTTz


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Right, I'm sort of back on line here - so, if it's the Dog and Gun I know, it's now a (good) restaurant come bar. So, count Bunny and I in on this one. It's located down some nice Essex lanes, so we'll perhaps sort out a drive either before or after.

Moley


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

What sort of time ?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Right you are Moley - Added you to the list.

Ronin - I'm shooting for about 12.30; It means that the pub will be serving food, and it's early enough in the day to give people time to get back home and enjoy the rest of the afternoon if they have other stuff to do.

In all honesty I have no idea how long this will go on for; This is the first time I've planned anything like this so there's definitely going to be an element of winging it, but that's just the way it goes. I'm not planning to spend the entire day installed in the pub and as I'm driving I'm going to be on Top Deck and Vimto anyway. A drive around some of the surrounding lanes would be a good way of bringing the thing to a nice tidy conclusion.....


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Seeing as this is now approaching (it's this Saturday @ 12.30) can we have a quick round of postings/PM's to see who is still coming? So far I have:

ScoTTy
Abi
Scavenger
Clive (?)
Norm
Saul
Ronin
StaTTz
Sam
Spilmah
Moley

This is the last post I will make about it so see you all there at 12.30pm. If I get a good idea of how many are attending and we're all agreed on a time then I'll try and book a table for lunch @ 1.00, seeing as there'll be quite a few people....... OK?

I'm knew to all this lark so let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Matthew,

Bunny and I are still up for this. See you all there @12:30.

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Any idea what time you guys will be there till?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll try to get there around half 12.

I have been head hunted into domestic rug doctor carpet cleaning duty for my fragrant girlies new house so will probably be there for a couple of hours max :?

Enough time for a beer a nosh though [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Not really Clive - Kind of depends how it goes...I imagine I'll be there until about 3.30 - 4.00. If everyone scoots off earlier then I will too.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just got it all sorted (unless work sticks it's head up again!). 

I'll have to leave 3:30ish though.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Matthew won't be able to make the meet. 

Norman


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I've booked a table for lunch for 12 people. If it's less then they said that is fine, but obviously want to be sure. With that many people potentially turning up it'd be foolish to expect we'd just be able to get a table on time.

Sorry you couldn't make it Norm - There'll (hopefully) be another time. 3.3 will probably be around the time that a few people will be leaving Paul - I will have to be gone by around 4.30 at the latest, unless I feel like staying and incurring Kath's wrath......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am still up for coming to this Essex meet being the Essex tart I am  . I will be bringing my evil twin (Ka) so beware and keep your cats, birds and children at home as it bites, growls, sneers and chops heads off!  8)  .

Hubby is up for looking after our two sons and I will be coming alone armed with my digital camera for some good shots, so get your TTs looking sparkling please inside and out [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .

Look forward to seeing you all if I can navigate where it is and don't get lost  and seeing if the menu has caramel Apple Granny with custard on it 8).


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

A Camera? Oooh......  I don't like cameras. I had better wash the car then.......


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just to help on the location side, here's a link to a map ...

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=681

Although the address is:

Boreham Road
Little Waltham
Chelmsford
Essex
CM3 3NF

... it's not actually in Littel Waltham, so don't be fooled :roll: Little Waltham is on the west side of the A130, while the pub is on the eastern side.

I'll be bringing my camera as well  Let's hope the rain holds off :?

Moley


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

If its not raining then im there just for drinks tho as im watching my figure.

So 20 pints and no lunch!

Can someone drive me home afterwards?

Jokin i'll be in a shite ford RS tho not the TT


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My sister in law has a 40th birthday bash which might clash with this event as the times are close to eachother. However I will really try to do my best to make it along


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oh, well, if Abi can't make it....

Seriously all, i won't be there tomorrow - two lots of things to do in Surrey (one morning, one afternoon) means adding a circumnavigation of the M25 to my day if I were to join you :-( Hope you have a great first meet though and hope to see you at the next one (after Brooklands!).

Cheers, Clive


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, that was a great little meet. Hope you all got home okay.

Nice to finally see Abi in the flesh  Plus nice to meet Pete for the first time (after previously just flashing each other :roll: ) plus regulars Paul and Katie ... and finally, but by no means least, thanks to Matthew for doing the arranging.

Some of my piccies:

The TTs - 3.2s outnumber the 1.8s  
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/3%20TTs%20small.jpg

The others
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/2%20Cars%20small.jpg

and the girls nearly outnumber the boys  
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/The%20Girlies.JPG

Paul boasting about his big 'un  
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/This%20Big%20small.jpg

Well, as we said, Bunny and I are certainly up for another weekend Essex meet. We'll get our thinking caps on as to a suitable venue.

See you all soon.

Moley & Bunny
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Bah! Someone managed to get me in a picture.......Must try harder to avoid getting caught next time. Classic picture of Paul!

It was really great to meet everyone. Hope that everyone else had as good a time as I did. Nice way to spend a Saturday lunchtime. I'm looking forward to the next one; If Moley and Bunny would like to decide on somewhere then that's great - Sounds like you guys had some good suggestions.

On the way back Paul showed me how much faster an S4 is than a V6 3.2; That S4 is a monster - He was taking all comers until he got taught a lesson by a lime green VW Beetle; It was all over for him then.......

:wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for organising it Matthew. I had a fun run over, a great lunch, pleasant company and then a bit of fun on the way back. What more can you ask for on a Saturday lunch time. 

I don't think the dude in the beetle liked being overtaken. It was straight and clear and no problem at all but then when we hit town and the traffic if seemed he had to demonstrate the superior abilities of his beetle by sticking right up by derrier. :?

Maybe he liked the sound so much he just wanted to hear it a bit more :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wehey! Hope you all got home safely and thank you Matthew for arrangeing an Essex meet at a easy locaton to get to and a nice pub with good food too. 

At long last it was a pleasure meeting Moley with Bunny and their little team of really cute lovely fluffy little people on the back seat of your lovely V6 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .

Also thank you Scavenger for making me have faith in my KA and believing I really can get it up to 112mph on the way home when you were following me    :wink: .

I have lots of nice piccies if somebody would be so kind to help me upload them also.

Thanks folks :-*


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Cheers Matthew for sorting a meet out.

All that bunny/cat/fox/badger/wonkey legged stuff went over my head to be honest. But I do agree they all taste great 

Also, I do like that run across the lanes to that pub 



^Abi^ said:


> Also thank you Scavenger for making me have faith in my KA and believing I really can get it up to 112mph on the way home when you were following me    :wink: .


Erm, I do believe my speedo was reading 65mph as I undertook you Abi :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I have lots of nice piccies if somebody would be so kind to help me upload them also.


I use the TT Forum facility which has a limit of 200k and I'm pretty well up to that limit - so I can't oblige - sorry. Must get around to using a proper photo site - or creating my own web site.

Moley


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Cheers Matthew for sorting a meet out.
> 
> All that bunny/cat/fox/badger/wonkey legged stuff went over my head to be honest. But I do agree they all taste great
> 
> ...


I saw the glazed look. Promise no more animal based conversation next time. I trust that carpet cleaning duty was completed successfully and to your GF's satisfaction?

Those roads are a blast - Followed Paul and gave the car a good work out. Had to leave plenty of space between us though as I had no idea where we were going - Could have come 'round a corner and smashed into him.... Well, that and his monster V8 pulling so far ahead he was almost on the horizon.......... :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Those roads are a blast - Followed Paul and gave the car a good work out. Had to leave plenty of space between us though as I had no idea where we were going - Could have come 'round a corner and smashed into him.... Well, that and his monster V8 pulling so far ahead he was almost on the horizon.......... :lol:


 I had no idea either that's why some of my indications were a bit late!

The satnav was trying to put me on main roads and I was trying to avoid them so there were some last second decisions about whether to follow the advice or not. Plus twice the satnav showed the road continueing whereas when I got there I found it to be a junction! 

Did you notice how many blind 90degree bends we stumbled across? Many without any warning. Keeps you awake though doesn't it! :wink: 

p.s. I didn't go above third gear! 8)


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

It wasn't your indications that were late, it was all those blind bends...! At one point we raced around a corner and i found it was a junction (the white lines had faaded really badly) - Good job nobody was coming or I'd have taken them out! Must try and work that route out again - It was a lot of fun. I kept the revs high and turned my iPod off, opened up the windows and enjoyed the noise!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yeah that was the one where the satnav didn't indicate it as a junction and there was no sign. As you say the white lines were barely visible, the rain had just dropped and it was gritty. ABS came on but my co-pilot shouted "CLEAR" so I lifted off the brake and went 

The route was basically Great Waltham to Pleshey to Leadan Roding to Abbess Roding to Matching Green to Matching Tye to Harlow.

People often slate Essex thinking it's just about Romford, Ilford, Dagenham, Lakeside etc without realising about the countryside!! :roll:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Abi's pix that she took are on here:

http://homepage.mac.com/macnerd_uk/PhotoAlbum20.html


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you Matthew :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As discussed at the last meet, I checked out the John Barleycorn pub today as I drove past. I didn't have time to stop but the carpark is of a similar size to the last one so should be fine for a meet. :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> As discussed at the last meet, I checked out the John Barleycorn pub today as I drove past. I didn't have time to stop but the carpark is of a similar size to the last one so should be fine for a meet. :wink:


That sounds good; I'm away until Thursday but maybe next weekend I'll go and check it out for Lunch. Moley, Bunny - What do you think? I know you were going to suggest one too. Pete?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Abi, nice pics - we like the Bunny and Moley ones 

Matthew, we've just got back from a few days in Cornwall so we haven't given much thought to a venue for the next one. We'll get our thinking caps on and post back on your new thread, but really we'll go along with everyone else.

Cheers.

Moley & Bunny


----------

